# Today's catch



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 12, 2007)

Earlier I went out hoping to catch some topwater bass. I caught one bass around a pound and a half (15 inches) on a white hardnose frog. I also caught a warmouth and a jackfish on horny toads.


----------

